# DoorDash Questions



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

So I signed up for DoorDash about two months ago, they said they were going to send me a delivery bag and welcome kit, still haven’t got it, I was under the impression I had to have the delivery bag to do deliveries, so I haven’t done any with them at all.... Do I have to have the add delivery bag??

Also, what is a red card and do I have to have it to do deliveries?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Some orders require the driver to make the payment directly to the restaurant. That’s what the red card is for. When you get an order request it will say red card order. You can just avoid them until your card arrives.

You should have the bag but you can work without one. Most restaurants don’t question if you have a bag.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Technically u dont need a bag but u should use one, esp now with all the virus mess going on. It doesn't have to be their red one, it can be any thermal bag. The red card is a debit card used to pay for some DD orders. When u get an offer it will tell u if the red card is needed so u don't actually need one to start dashing.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Thank you !!!

oh and love your Avatar!!! Captain Kangaroo all the way !!! Was my favorite show growing up .... that and Zoom!!


----------



## emaja (Dec 31, 2018)

They will ship you the bag and card after you make your first delivery.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DD sending the bags has always been hit and miss. The Red Card you should have gotten right away.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Seamus said:


> DD sending the bags has always been hit and miss. The Red Card you should have gotten right away.


Nope, no Red Card.... but I also haven't been driving at all for the past 6 weeks.... was gonna give it a go this weekend


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> So I signed up for DoorDash about two months ago, they said they were going to send me a delivery bag and welcome kit, still haven't got it, I was under the impression I had to have the delivery bag to do deliveries, so I haven't done any with them at all.... Do I have to have the add delivery bag??
> 
> Also, what is a red card and do I have to have it to do deliveries?


The red card allows you to pay for food from restaurants that don't participate with doordash. A big problem is that the menu doordash has is outdated. So you arrive at the restaurant and they tell you that some of the items won't be in the bag. In addition some of the red card restaurants won't accept a call from doordash placing the order. So you have to order it yourself and wait for it to be cooked.

Some restaurants won't give you the food unless you have a insulated bag to put it in. However with covid it seems none of the rules are followed. You pick up the food, leave it at the door, take a pic, text the customer and drive off.


----------

